# Gaggia Warranty



## Mr Bean2Cup (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I have some phone calls about Gaggia and Saeco coffee machines, which are less then 2 years old ( Gaggia amd Saeco warranty time) and bought in Europe (normally in Italy), regarding to warranty repairs.

These machines can be repaired in the UK under warranty by Philips!

Or if you are local to me and it is a minor problem I can sort it out for you for free.

I hope I helped









For more info here is my website:

http://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk

Regards,

Zsolt


----------

